# Pensacola Pier



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Went to the Pensacola Pier at 8am and left at 11am. Nothing biting. One guy snagged a ground mullet. Saw a school of 4 rays swim by - casted a gator spoon behind them but no hits. Steady wind was out of the east. Water was clear.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I was there all day from 8:30 until 6pm and caught one puffer fish and got a decent bite on one pompano and that was it for nearly 10 hrs of fishing. Very sloooooooow....:sleeping Nice scenery on the beach though lots of pinks


----------

